# Longest ride for me



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

PAX needs to go to Palmdale at 1am and requests Plus. There goes my night. GG.


----------



## Donald399 (Nov 24, 2015)

How much did u make off of that trip?


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

$144 + $5 tip.


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

damn I would'a checked into a 20$ motel 6 for the nite afterwards


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

Sweet! I'd get a cheap hotel and drive the canyon roads back in the morning.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

macchiato said:


> PAX needs to go to Palmdale at 1am and requests Plus. There goes my night. GG.


Sweet.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

JuanMoreTime said:


> Sweet! I'd get a cheap hotel and drive the canyon roads back in the morning.


Nice!!!!


----------



## drivinindc (Aug 23, 2015)

Just got my longest Lyft run. Northern DC suburbs to extreme southern exurbs. $50. He tells me to wait 5 minutes ... Then needs a ride back to DC ... Specifically, to the mall 5 minutes from my house. 90 minutes, $85.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Unfortunately I've had to turn down long one ways for both UberX and std. Lyft. It's a waste of time. Too many guaranteed dead miles assured to be equal to the paid leg.

Math is pretty simple. I'll net 88 cents a mile, paid, which guarantees 44 cents a mile overall. *Screw that every time! *If I can't net to me, a min. of 80 cents for overall miles, I have to pass. I can barely hit that on XL rates with mile/min.

Maybe somebody in a prius can make it work, but in an XL/Plus there is no freakin way.


----------



## drivinindc (Aug 23, 2015)

That's smart. My costs are $.30/mile, so my profit is $.50 per mile.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

drivinindc said:


> That's smart. My costs are $.30/mile, so my profit is $.50 per mile.


Yeah, pretty simple. If driver "net" after costs are 14 cents a mile, (44 cents minus 30 cents costs) then a roundy of 100 paid/100 empty/ 4 hours worth of driving is $28. Seven bucks an hour. Maybe less with lower speeds.
*
pass...*


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Best ride I ever had was $161 on a 2x surge @ 2am. It was just over 60 miles to their destination. Then a 50 mile dead-mile back to my house and was in bed by 4am (normally 3am). Of course no tip (did not expect one at that fare) and pretty certain a 1* from Rider the next day, even though we had a great drive, but they gotta get back at Uber somehow for that kind of fare cost. That was early in my Ubering 'career' and thought naively it would happen more often. Haven't had a single ride over $100 since. Did a loooooong triple Pool (surge) trip a couple of weeks ago in the $90 range, however.


----------



## USMale (Dec 21, 2015)

For my second UberX rider I picked her up in Oceanside (CA) and was driving her to the SAN Airport. When we were only about 5 miles from the airport she tapped me on and shoulder and said: "Mister.. we have to turn around now and go back to my place."

I ask here, "Why? What's up?"

She replied, "I missed my flight already so have to come back here tomorrow morning."

Sad for her.. but.. good for me!

I earned $85 just for that one trip.


----------

